# I find this VERY OFFENSIVE to me



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Knightofni and EVEN BLOSSOM are posting negative comment about us, ESPECIALLY a direct insult to me!

Its just a joke and hes calling me a moron, he's glad im not part of the gang anymore... else..

I hope Pricenetwork would ban their account too!!! ><;;; I am so @#%[email protected]#^%[email protected]#^

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/The_Great_Zebra_Robbery-0-0-0-0-1-249759.html


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Blossom has already had one thread over there deleted that was attacking us and the mods here


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Offensive.....yes

but it's really hilarious.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, really, just sad. Giving each other high fives. Go team.

Ah, so Knights of Ni is Ragnalroad on PN. I figured as much he'd turn up somehwere else too. I think it's funny that I always disagreed with Rag even when I didn't know who he was 

I would post on the thread but it isn't worth my time.

edit: Also funny that Blossom doesn't know I have an account there too...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I for one think she is a joke check this out

Words of the great Blossom LOL

"are you kidding me !!!

my fish DID NOT DIE ....and WERE FIT for transport ....

I could care a less "who I piss-off".......and "thats on them"(own your own feelings!)

gee I gave away BN fry over a year ago because I only had 1 freshwater tank ,to someone I might add is an awesome person,and she also has the parents which I gave her for FREE !

oh ...... people like you wont stop me .

I have no experiance ROLMFAO thats why I have over 30+ plecs and have no deaths? and just about every pair has fry that are thriving as well .......

I dont need to justify anything to you ...who are you ....nobody ...

FYI .... I just gave away 30 144 fry ......and they are all still alive ..why dont you tell your crap to the people I gave them to ,I am sure they would have an earfull for you !!!

geee another knowitall................"

I know this is all lies. I wont get into it. 
It is just so funny to see such a stupid person trying so hard by lying about what they have and what they are doing. And since when is a few months a lot of experience??? LOL

BigFishy~

Let them have their fun we know they are just a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I reported the thread. I don't have time to reply to people who smoke crack. I am sick of that lady. She has tried to get me booted off of 3 sites now only getting her self thrown off LOL


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I know a lot of us have accounts over there... I could really care less about them and their petty greivances. They were removed from this site after receiving warnings. 

They made their own beds.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have nothing against Blossom yet.....aside from getting an angry PM after she was banned pretty much telling me to go "f' off if I am a part of this 'clan'.."

but I gotta say, at least she had enough backbone to never showed in gtaa again after she left...unlike the other one who just wont stop coming back everyday (even though he called this place an "ethnically challenged" heaven)..lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually it was ethically challenged... but I find that laughable considering what he was comparing the removal of the plecs from Brazil to. I truly think he should remove the plank from his own eye before the splinter in someone elses.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Oops........wow...made a huge mistake...ya..I meant to type ethically challegned


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, also what does SRS BSNS stand for?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Oops........wow...made a huge mistake...ya..I meant to type ethically challegned


I just saw that LMAO too funny


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

idiot said:


> I have no experiance ROLMFAO thats why I have over 30+ plecs and have no deaths? and just about every pair has fry that are thriving as well .......
> 
> I dont need to justify anything to you ...who are you ....nobody ...


I lol'd when I saw this part.

Does she know that ZP is a mod here and one of the few L046 breeders in Ontario?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> oh, also what does SRS BSNS stand for?


No idea but curious


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I lol'd when I saw this part.
> 
> Does she know that ZP is a mod here and one of the few L046 breeders in Ontario?


She only knows how to buy fish kill them and then sell the tanks and the fish that are still alive for half price LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Does she know that ZP is a mod here and one of the few L046 breeders in Ontario?


wait.....norders is ZP?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> wait.....norders is ZP?


Yup


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I find it rather funny that their whole thread is a love fest between the two of them...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yeppers peppers. 

SRS BSNS probably stands for serious business.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ah, love fest for the bamminated. I wonder how long it'll be before either are banned from there too.

Has she been banned from CP yet?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Yup


wow...learn something new everyday...



KnaveTO said:


> I find it rather funny that their whole thread is a love fest between the two of them...


true....



ameekplec. said:


> yeppers peppers.
> 
> SRS BSNS probably stands for serious business.


ah makes sense



ameekplec. said:


> Ah, love fest for the bamminated. I wonder how long it'll be before either are banned from there too.
> 
> Has she been banned from CP yet?


her first account has.....but she made another


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> her first account has.....but she made another


She tried that here... we banned her IP


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Does someone have Blossom's Phone number? I need to contact her. PM me please.

Edit: Got it!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> wow...learn something new everyday...
> 
> true....
> 
> ...


She is lucky Canadapleco is such a nice guy. I want her gone from there for good but if he is OK with it so am I.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Does someone have Blossom's Phone number? I need to contact her. PM me please.


I have it on my other phone I think....but its in Toronto.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys i don't want to get caught in the middle of this.....

But i can tell you that Blossom is extremely generous and has given me a number of purchased and free fish, and has helped me out considerably! Every fish she has given me has been healthy and is still alive. She's also given me food samples to try and a few guppy fry, just in case mine didn't make it and my kids get upset.. 

She is also going through a rough family issue at the moment so a little grace might be required..

I say all this to say that there are 3 sides to every story... story a... story b... and somewhere in the middle, which is likely the complete story (full truth)

Please remember that there are lots of people who read and participate in these forums, and these personal issues / quarels, are best left to PM's.. We don't want to discourage people from joining and becoming part of the community because some can't get along with others....

/rant over....


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

flannery... I have never bought anything from blossom, I have however sold to her and do not appreciate her stating that people here ripped her off. By her vague generality she has accused any member on this site as being an unethical seller. There were valid reasons that both her and Kinghts were removed from these forums. There are however no valid reasons for the two of them to start threads on another forum bashing GTAA for their own pleasure. Blossom has started 2 threads and Knights 1. I do know that one of Blossom's threads over there was removed... I would be pretty sure that it was a Mod that did that as no average member can delete whole threads.

Like I said earlier... they made their beds.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll post here what i posted in the PN thread.. It is applicable in both places.

"Folks.... Can we please stop the bickering with and about each other?? doesn't really matter who started and continued it... Someone has to stop the cycle.... Let it be you........"


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

flanneryc said:


> Guys i don't want to get caught in the middle of this.....
> 
> But i can tell you that Blossom is extremely generous and has given me a number of purchased and free fish, and has helped me out considerably! Every fish she has given me has been healthy and is still alive. She's also given me food samples to try and a few guppy fry, just in case mine didn't make it and my kids get upset..
> 
> ...


Well you are lucky LOL (sarcasm)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Let's all put an end to this. This is an aquarium forum, if you had some issues with someone, let's just deal with it privately, not talk about it publicly.

No matter how you look at it, whoever's at fault, an open conversation like this doesn't do any good to anyone here or other places.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Even though the members mentioned here have been banned I don't think we need to continue. 

I really hate to see personal attacks being made and I understand that some of our members might be good friends with the members that have been removed from the Gtaa.

I am really disapointed by what I read on PN and hope that some of the members here understand that there can be a lot of personal issues that go on in PM that lead to the banning of certain people. 

It also led to this thread as people are of course offended by what was said on PN.

Who wouldn't be? I know I am and pretty upset that someone would go off and speak negatively about me and this place that I care a lot about. Not once, it was done twice. The first time was so bad it was removed by PN staff.

So please, do not think that the moderators are on some super trip. Its really bloody hard to do this job because like me, I have met a good number of you members and I care about a lot of you as people and not screen names. 

To have someone turn around and stab me in the back like that is very upsetting. I hope everyone can respect my choice in closing this thread. Please feel free to PM me if you feel the opposite.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

flanneryc said:


> "Folks.... Can we please stop the bickering with and about each other?? doesn't really matter who started and continued it... Someone has to stop the cycle.... Let it be you........"


I would agree to this if I weren't being slandered, and unwarrantedly so.

I have probably met Blossom more times then any of you have met her, so I feel like I'd be able to comment, but I won't. People know how I feel about her, and now Knight of Ni as well. If you really want to know, pm me.

Anyways, great thread over there. I like slander too.


----------

